# doing a little nursery type deal, best way to protect small oak tree's from rabbits?



## Journier (May 29, 2009)

i was just gonna get corrugated drain pipe cut it into 1 foot sections and protect the small tree's from the little rodents, but was figuring there was a cheaper way to go about it.

any thoughts / companies that have the bark protector type product?

eta-

the swamp white oaks are 2.5 feet tall or so now.


----------



## Kate Butler (May 29, 2009)

I use galvanized 1/4" hardware cloth, overlap it a little bit and hold it together with nylon cable ties. Never have any problems.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 4, 2009)

Kate, do you have any recommendations on pocket gophers? So far the rabbits haven't found our seedlings yet, but the pocket gophers are moving in.

Sylvia


----------



## Kate Butler (Jun 4, 2009)

S Mc said:


> Kate, do you have any recommendations on pocket gophers? So far the rabbits haven't found our seedlings yet, but the pocket gophers are moving in.
> 
> Sylvia



We don't have those varmints in my part of the US, so I'm afraid I don't - perhaps a beagle or two??


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 5, 2009)

Sylvia,

Try a capsicum based repellent and a few Hawk kites.

I used to collect up all the expired pepper spray(Fox labs food grade O.C.) from my guys, and mix it down to about 5% with water and spray the mix on the garden to keep the rabbits and deer honest. Worked great!

Then I found a commercial alternative from Miller agricultural...forget the name, sorry. It's not expensive, and ya don't have to get it all over you squirting the canisters into the sprayer.

Pocket gophers are a pain. Show them no quarter!
Encourage as many snakes as possible!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## S Mc (Jun 5, 2009)

Kate Butler said:


> We don't have those varmints in my part of the US, so I'm afraid I don't - *perhaps a beagle or two*??





We have Jack Russell Terriers. And that would indeed take care of the issue if I could get them in to where the nursery is. Unforunately the resulting melee would probably sacrifice a seedling or two, but they would take care of the squirrel population while they were at it! They are excellent at keeping the rabbits out of our garden here at home.

Dingeryote, I was wondering about the snakes. We use Liquid Fence to ward off the deer and squirrels which has worked so far. Ivory soap bits has also proven effective for the deer. 

How do you "attract" snakes? hmmmmmm

Has anybody heard of the "chewing-gum-down-the-hole" method for tunneling varmits? I think we are going to try that as well. Definitely will show no quarter! 

A couple of wild turkey have taken up residence at the nursery site and I am hoping they won't prove to be a nuisance. 

Sylvia


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 5, 2009)

Sylvia,

One dosn't do much more than NOT discourage snakes, to keep them close in these parts.LOL!!

The Blue Racers do a number on gophers and thirteen striped ground squirrels so I let the hired help know they will be fired if I find one dead.

I have heard of the gum trick, but can't say it works or not.

I have had decent luck with the Capsicum keeping them out for the most part. It seems they don't like eating it or getting it on thier fur LOL!!
Having been sprayed many times, I don't blame 'em. Problem is that it washes off with rain or a heavy dew.

Poison wise, I steer clear in respect of the Hawks and owls.

If they get too out of hand I'll use the Rodent torch(Big boom that might upset neighbors) on them.

If turkeys have good forage elsewhere, they will leave your starts alone except for picking bugs off them.

Red Ladino clover seems to be thier favorite around here untill the berries come ripe.


Hope this helps!
Dingeryote


----------

